# Small Living Room HT



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

Our living room is pretty small where we are at right now at about 20x11, but I've tried to arrange things to make the most of it.

*TV:* Sony Bravia 40" kldl402500
*DVD/BR:* PS3
*AVR:* Harman Kardon AVR-254
*LCR:* Zaph ZA5.2 L&R, ZA5.3c Center
*SURROUND:*Old Sony 3" Bookshelf
*STANDS:* DIY
*SUB:* Old JL Audio 12"
*GAME:* PS3, SNES
*PC:* AMD 945 Phenom x4, 1BG 9800GTX, 2GB RAM, 2TB Total HDD


----------

